# Is your town tune a specific tune or song?



## rubyy (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is the start of a song by One Direction - Live While We're Young.


What's yours?(if it's a specific song or tune)


----------



## moonbunny (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is Concerning Hobbits:


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 25, 2013)

All star by smash mouth!


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 25, 2013)

My town tune is Terra's Theme from Final Fantasy 6. The theme that plays on the map in the World of Balance. I made it myself~ just played it by ear until I got it right!


----------



## Azzie (Aug 25, 2013)

My tune is The Lion Sleeps Tonight, but I keep meaning to change it. XD


----------



## rubyy (Aug 25, 2013)

moonbunny said:


> Mine is Concerning Hobbits:




Oh wow, I love the hobbit, I can't wait till part 2 comes out this year!!^-^


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 25, 2013)

Dango Daikazoku from Clannad. It's a fantastic anime. If you've never seen anime, don't watch this first. You're going to end up comparing this anime to every other anime you'll ever see. Whether you like it or not, you're going to end up comparing it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 25, 2013)

My town tune is the first intro song in Attack on Titan, Guren no Yumiya.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2013)

*Hanamura*'s town theme is _The Beautiful People_ by Marilyn Manson.

I restarted *Konohana* on the 24th. When I get around to setting the town tune it will be Marilyn Manson's _Sweet Dreams_.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 25, 2013)

My town tune is Twinleaf Town from Pokemon Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is the Goldenrod City theme.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 25, 2013)

My town tune is the Promenade from Pictures at an Exhibition by Mussorgsky. It used to be the Metroid hatchling theme, though.


----------



## joku_muko (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is just some random one I made that I thought sounded good. I'd post a pic, but it's fireworks day.


----------



## Stitched (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is an adapted version of the Clock Town theme from LoZ: Majora's Mask.


----------



## rubyy (Aug 25, 2013)

I find these all really fascinating xD


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine's the first few notes of 'Hometown Domina':





It's the theme song of the town I named mine after.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is 600 AD from Chrono Trigger!


----------



## Aeroga (Aug 25, 2013)

For me it's the clocktown theme from The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.


----------



## scarletempress (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Umbre (Aug 25, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> My town tune is the first intro song in Attack on Titan, Guren no Yumiya.



Mine too >o> I wanted to make it the Dangan Ronpa theme but wow, I am completely hopeless when it comes to music and I can't find it already done anywhere. Do you think if I posted a thread offering to pay someone (in bells) to make it, I'd get any bites?


----------



## naruki (Aug 25, 2013)

Cream - Sunshine of Your Love


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have Goldenrod City's song from Pokemon G/S/C


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 25, 2013)

Umbre said:


> Mine too >o> I wanted to make it the Dangan Ronpa theme but wow, I am completely hopeless when it comes to music and I can't find it already done anywhere. Do you think if I posted a thread offering to pay someone (in bells) to make it, I'd get any bites?



Nice! You might, you should try if you really want it


----------



## RisingSun (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is the Star Spanged Banner in honor of my National Guardsman son.


----------



## Theatricalis (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine's part of a tune from one of the Pokemon movies. Oracion from _The Rise of Darkrai_. *hides*


----------



## crimsondeity (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is the first few bars of "Ballad of the Wind Fish" from LoZ: Link's Awakening.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a part of Oracion and it sounds beautiful when they play it on the hourly chimes.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 25, 2013)

Turnabout Sisters theme from the Ace Attorney series. I love it so much eeee


----------



## sodappend (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is the default GC town tune. Before that it was Ballad of the Goddess from Skyward Sword, Saria's Song and the battle music from Ni no Kuni


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is part of Saria's song from OoT right now


----------



## MistyWater (Aug 26, 2013)

I started with having Dolce Melodia from the Italian version of Mermaid Melody as my town tune, but found Legend of Mermaid to be more fitting I guess.
I might switch it back with time. I really do love Dolce Melodia even though I can't understand the language.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2013)

something from zelda idk


----------



## Coolio15 (Aug 26, 2013)

My town tune is Pumped Up Kicks by Foster The People


----------



## Soujouki (Aug 26, 2013)

My town tune is the Questioning theme from Apollo Justice. xD


----------



## ThePurpleCakes (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is Saria's song from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

^^


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 26, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Dango Daikazoku from Clannad. It's a fantastic anime. If you've never seen anime, don't watch this first. You're going to end up comparing this anime to every other anime you'll ever see. Whether you like it or not, you're going to end up comparing it.



LOL thats what people used to say about Fruit Baskets  

Mine is still the original tune with one more random note. Im lazy i know.... I put the Deko tree one on my alt game.


----------



## beffa (Aug 26, 2013)

Saria's song from OOT. I'm trying to find a Ponpon town tune though ;o;


----------



## qqsd (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine's the first part of the ending theme of Hamtaro.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 26, 2013)

My alt town has a section of the Pikmin tune, so 2 of my villagers that moved from there sing that to me every so often. ^_^

But my tune is just a random little tune I made up. If anyone wants to hear it it's;

bcAzG-G-Geded-cz


----------



## Electricbluewolf (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine was the Forest Theme for LoZ-I changed it today to the GoT today


----------



## Marsupial (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is the Bianco Hills theme from Super Mario Sunshine, but I think it has run its course. I'm thinking about changing it to a tune from a game that's a little more iconic than Sunshine.


----------



## BlizzComet (Aug 26, 2013)

Song of Healing from Legend of Zelda


----------



## AC Cafe (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is the theme from Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is the Chocobo Theme song


----------



## StiX (Aug 26, 2013)

Junes's commercial tune from Persona 4!


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 26, 2013)

Vocaloid - Servant of Evil c: 
I really want Utada Hikaru - Passion (Sanctuary) from KH2 though;w;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 26, 2013)

Call Me Maybe ))


----------



## CharmingBerry (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is part of a solo from queens of the stoneage, make it wit chu...I think the last note is a bit off because you can't do flats/sharps ;(


----------



## Yokie (Aug 26, 2013)

The Coca-Cola jingle.


----------



## itsmeshawn (Aug 26, 2013)

i use the song from the end of my neighbor totoro.

to-na-ri no to-to-ro...

it sounds best when my villagers whistle it.


----------



## Gera (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is the tune my brother randomly made years ago in ACW, it ended very good and brings a lot of nostalgia to me.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine's the most famous notes from Marukaite Chikyuu.


----------



## FayeKittie (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is Suteki da ne from Final Fantasy X


----------



## Joy (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine is a few notes from the Code Lyoko theme song


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2013)

My main town has Canon by Pachabel lol. 
One of my town has "Let it grow" from The Lorax movie, another one has Ouran High School Host Club's theme.


----------



## Dreamliver31 (Feb 9, 2014)

do you still have chrissy?


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to have Funky town, now it's oh Canada.


----------



## mau5girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is the chorus of Eiffel 65's _Blue_ because it fits the theme of my town. c:


----------



## MetaTriforce (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is the Ballad of the Wind Fish from The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening.


----------



## Burumun (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine's Shissou (the Ouran High School Host Club ending), although I might change it, since it sounds weird. ^^;


----------



## Louis (Feb 9, 2014)

Couldn't find a better video, but my town tune is the same as the default town tune from Animal Crossing: Wild World.

I also made Jigglypuff's Song for a friend of mine:


----------



## irisubunny (Feb 9, 2014)

mines based off of a couple notes from the Last of Us theme. i'm probably going to change it real soon though.


----------



## Syd (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is the first part of hedgewig's theme


----------



## itzafennecfox (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is the song that plays when you ride on the bus in Earthbound.


----------



## Bui (Feb 9, 2014)

My main town has the Stone Tower music from Majora's Mask.


----------



## Saranghae (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine is SNSD's 'Gee'


----------



## Chime (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep!
Saria's Song from Ocarina of Time 
Probably my favorite song from the game.


----------



## feminist (Feb 9, 2014)

mine is Pon Pon Pon by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu [but i'm getting kind of tired of the actual song from hearing it every time i talk to a villager]


----------



## Syd (Feb 9, 2014)

oops I already posted here lol


----------



## Dozer (Feb 9, 2014)

Mine's currently the King of the Hill theme song.


----------



## nyenisu (Feb 9, 2014)

yes, it is from a part of this bgm from maplestory. xD


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 9, 2014)

Tried to make a town tune from Frozen, kind of failed. 
I don't even know what it is now.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 9, 2014)

My first towns tune is Hello Seattle by Owl City and my second towns tune is Fireflies by Owl City <3


----------



## coseacant (Feb 10, 2014)

It used to be a part from Yobanashi Deceive, but then I changed it to Shounen Brave.


----------



## Lennox (Feb 10, 2014)

Kitty, I know Adam young (owl city). My cousins band used to open for him, he would stay at their house and all. 

Anyway, mine are do you wanna build a snowmaaaan from frozen
And the the traverse town song from kingdom hearts. 

I'm play music by ear, so I have fun changing it a lot lol. In the past it's been shanties from assassins creed 4, some songs by Eisley and radical face, songs I know on the piano... Lol so fun xP I recently made my boyfriends that horse with no name song. I love it lol

I'm currently on my phone, sorry for all of the typos D:

Also if anyone needs help with their town tune, just send me a pm, I'll screenshot it.


----------



## Kindra (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is 'I See the Light' from Tangled, but I think I might change it soon.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine's Pon Pon Pon from Kyary Pamyu Pamyu. XD


----------



## heirabbit (Feb 10, 2014)

Carry On Wayward Son, because it reminds me of Supernatural.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 10, 2014)

Game Of Thrones


----------



## Maku (Feb 10, 2014)

mines the Pokeflute tune from Pokemon, except I remixed (lmao) it slightly you could say.. changed a few notes etc.


----------



## Lennox (Feb 10, 2014)

mayorvanessa said:


> Mine's Pon Pon Pon from Kyary Pamyu Pamyu. XD



Lmao, this is EPIC


----------



## nekosync (Feb 10, 2014)

Super Serious Gal 3 said:


> My town tune is Twinleaf Town from Pokemon Diamond and Pearl.



That brings back good memories. <3


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine's been the observatory theme from Dragon Quest IX


----------



## Hype (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is lost woods from the Zelda games.


----------



## Splinter (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2c1qLVb2JI&t=0m8s


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 10, 2014)

First it were the song of storms, and then I changed it to Guren No Yumiya, around christmas time I changed it to jingle bells, and I haven't changed it since, I think I'm gonna change it back to the song of storms.


----------



## Malikelou (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is part of the chorus from 'Let it go' from Frozen


----------



## cIementine (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine is For the first time in forever from Frozen ^u^ My Wild World one is part of the theme tune of Lovely Complex.

Just finished watching Lovely Complex and cried. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorvanessa said:


> Mine's Pon Pon Pon from Kyary Pamyu Pamyu. XD



Gee.Nee.Us.

I love that song *0*


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 10, 2014)

My main town's is Dr. Mario, and my cycle (but eventually Pok?mon-themed) town's is the Pok?Flute


----------



## BlooShroom (Feb 10, 2014)

A Jurassic Park tune that I tweaked a little bit to fit my liking.


----------

